# General Topics > Plants, Plant Care & Plant Identification >  Are philodendrons safe?

## TwiAly

Hi, I'm hoping someone can tell me whether or not philodendrons would be safe in my whites and white lipped enclosures?

Thanks,
Aly

----------


## bill

Yes they are. They are actually toxic, but only if ingested. Personally, I prefer philos over pothos any day of the week, even though they are kissing cousins. 


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------

